# The $100,000 Titanium AR



## jono (Feb 23, 2014)

read more at: -->> *The $100,000 Titanium AR*


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Well it looks like that Acog is the scope worthy to go on a $100,000 dollar AR-15. I have to agree with them


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why not the barrel?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> Why not the barrel?


It is stronger than steel per pound but the rifling would wear out quickly almost like having an aluminum barrel. There are several titanium pistols and the barrel is titanium with a steel insert.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is awesome but the price is silly. Titanium is not THAT expensive. Anyone with a CNC machine can cut one out themselves with some tooling time. Plus, titanium (while light and strong) doesn't do well with extreme heat. So a piston drive setup would be ideal if your using titanium for the bolt/bolt carrier, and ejector/extractor. Just need one each of the below. First link is 1.5" Grade 2 plate titanium. More than enough to cut out the upper (picatinny type) receiver, lower receiver, gas block, pistol grip, trigger, mag release lever, safety selector, and then some.

Order Titanium Grade 2 Plate in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

This one is for the rail system...if you even wanted one like the displayed. Plus the bolt, bolt carrier, various pins, (firing pin, take downs, roll pins, dowel pins, etc).

Order Titanium Grade 2 Round in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

So literally...$2600 in raw titanium, a free download of the CAD files, about 12-24 hours worth of CNC time (about $600-$1200 if you can find a shop that will do it), and about $6-800 worth of misc. parts from brownells, and viola! A titanium AR10 for about $4000-4500! Pretty neat huh?


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

No thanks

MOLON LABE


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a small titanium coffee cup that I keep in my day pack. I think I'll pass on a titanium rifle.


----------

